
Scaling MySQL with ProxySQL - PeterZaitsev
http://www.proxysql.com/blog/scaling-with-proxysql
======
riyazuddin
I have heard a lot about ProxySQL and the description seams to be neat here

------
avivallarapu
WOW, this is a must read post. Thank you so much for getting this to us.

~~~
riyazuddin
I echo you.

~~~
avivallarapu
Yup

------
nethalo
Great topic. I've appreciate the infrastructure graph. Nice reference docu

------
dbennett
Very nice overview of how to use these two products together!

------
ibrar74
Great Post

